# Raising Boer goats and Boer cross goats for meat



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am wanting to start raising boer goats in the spring.

I have a doeling and with be getting a doe in the spring.

Do any of you guys raise boers for meat?

What I am wanting to do is sell 1 or 2 out of 4 to pay for feed of the does and raise the rest for meat.
We have a large family so we could use the meat.


I am not trying to offend anyone on here.

I am also worried about the people I will be buying does from. What if they find out I will be using her kids for meat. Boers are a popular meat breed, but so many people have them as large pets or something.

Also is it true you have to hoof trim boers every 2 weeks?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We bought boer crosses with the intention of raising kids for meat. Of course we got too attached to their kids, haha....so we try to sell them, and any that won't sell, my husband would butcher. So far we haven't butchered any of our own. I don't care for goat meat, so doesn't bother me one way or the other.

If you find a doe that you really like you can be upfront with the people, or just don't say anything. It's not like your doing anything cruel, and not going to hurt the doe. We told the people we bought our does from our intention and they were fine with it. Of course now the intention is just to have 4-H kids that my kids can show next year  

I think hoof trimming will depend greatly on your weather. My observation is, cooler, wet weather you'll want to keep an eye on them, and probably give a trim ever 3-4 weeks. Dry, warm weather you could go around 6 weeks. 
We went without trimming for 8 weeks, had a long spell this summer without a lot of rain, then I noticed when it started getting rainy a couple of weeks ago their feet seemed to double in length and that's when I trimmed them.
My kiko/cross doe had the best feet, my 75% 9mo boer doe, and 100% 5mo boer doe had the worst feet of them all, especially the youngest one.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't see people having a problem with you using their does to raise kids for meat. If you are looking to breed for meat production, you will probably be buying from other breeders that sell meat goats. I can't imagine you would want a pet quality animal to breed, you will most likely end up with another breeders animals that had been culled. Not saying that there aren't some nice quality "pets" out there. 
The amount of trimming would depend on the animal, you will want to look for animals that require little foot care. I have a doe that needs to be trimmed every 4-6 weeks, and I have others that I trim every 3 months and they barely need anything off them, just clean up the edges a bit. Putting rocks in your pastures to climb on will help keep their feet naturally worn down.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I also would not worry about offending anyone by selling your goats for meat. At our first 4-H meeting the families raise a mixture of dairy and meat goats. My husband was joking about eating our goats, and I "shushed" him and told him they were going to kick us out of the club if they heard him. I later found out that even the dairy goat owners sell many of their male kids as meat because there just isn't enough demand for them as pets. We have only been raising boers for a year and a half now, and have 2 wethers that will likely go to market before the holidays. I'm not looking forward to it, but someone in a previous post said "There are worse things that could happen to a goat raised for meat than to be eaten"...very true.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

DulmesFamilyBoers said:


> I also would not worry about offending anyone by selling your goats for meat. .


I am talking about buying a doe and selling her kids as breeders and keeping some for meat.

So I figure is feed cost are $200 (for the doe) then I would sell one doeling for $200 and weather the others for meat.

Does this make sense?


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, this makes sense. I just mean that I don't think you need to worry about offending anyone if your boer wethers get eaten. Even the previous owner of your does must realise that somewhere down the line this will happen.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

think of it this way,boers are meat goats,not dogs cats or gerbils

if they ask what you are going to raise them for,be honest and tell them,if they dont ask dont bother mentioning it,they are meat animals and are raised for meat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am wanting to start raising boer goats in the spring.
> 
> I have a doeling and with be getting a doe in the spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I did write the guy and he said he uses them for meat and sale (duh)

It just seems like its hard to tell anymore...with people who raise goats (120-300 pounds) and cows (800-2000 pounds) as pets that should be meat breeds.

I almost bought a preg. boer doe for 100.00. Then the lady wanted to see my barn (I got nothing to hide) so we set a time to meet. she cancelled and said I couldnt buy her because I have dairy goats :shrug: (I could just have her put with my other boer if she didnt get along with the dairy goats).
Around here there are what I consider "pet people" that interigate you and ask what is to become of her and her kids.


----------

